
IPFS Camp 2019 - lalamaguire
https://camp.ipfs.io/
======
ilikehurdles
How viable is IPFS for streamed/pub-sub styles of data transfer? Is there
prior art in that space? I've been really curious about diving into writing an
IPFS application to get to learn my way around it, and the concept I would
really like to learn with involves users uploading chunks of data and a server
broadcasting it to subscribers.

Sorry for such a rudimentary question. Literally just learned about IPFS this
week.

~~~
WhatIsDukkha
Reading this medium piece [https://medium.com/revotic/streaming-with-
ipfs-2145e6df5a4e](https://medium.com/revotic/streaming-with-
ipfs-2145e6df5a4e)

You'd use normal
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HTTP_Live_Streaming](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HTTP_Live_Streaming)

And merely use IPFS urls for each file piece. Whether its that simple in
practice...

------
dcbadacd
Is there a way to publish a web page of mine on ipfs while keeping a human
readable name?

E.g. so that ipfs://mydoma.in would "just work" with ipfs capable clients and
I can update it easily.

~~~
diggan
Yeah, checkout dnslink, it's part of the strategy to bind dns names with ipfs
hashes.

It won't be ipfs://mydoma.in as the IPFS namespace is only content-address.

~~~
dcbadacd
Thanks for replying, I found that link myself and it seems quite usable,
however that raises another question, are there some plans to add support for
translating URIs transparently (ipfs://mydomai.in) into the IPFS content
addresses or I have to just keep writing something like "This link is IPFS-
only: [https://sub.mydomai.in"](https://sub.mydomai.in")?

~~~
humblebee
You can do this if you have IPFS Companion installed.

Eg: ipns://dist.ipfs.io =>
[http://localhost:8080/ipns/dist.ipfs.io](http://localhost:8080/ipns/dist.ipfs.io)

Firefox only as noted by devttyeu

There is talk of adding signed HTTP exchanges (same thing AMP uses to achieve
the same idea[0]), but with content hosted on IPFS[1].

Native support for this may land in Brave someday currently there is an effort
around adding IPFS[2]

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19678914](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19678914)

[1] [https://github.com/ipfs/in-web-
browsers/issues/121](https://github.com/ipfs/in-web-browsers/issues/121)

[2] [https://github.com/brave/brave-
browser/issues/819#issuecomme...](https://github.com/brave/brave-
browser/issues/819#issuecomment-456039555)

~~~
dcbadacd
Really cool, I'm eagerly awaiting for the signed HTTP exchanges.

------
kentrado
Why is this so expensive? I live in Spain, but I can't afford to pay this
much. Can't I just show up and handle my own food and accommodation?

~~~
lalamaguire
The ticket price includes all meals, accommodation, sessions, activities and
transfers. If you live in locally then we may be able to offer you a reduced
cost day pass for sessions. There are also need based and diversity
scholarships available.

